# Service Engine Soon - 07 Maxima



## jsmitty (May 6, 2008)

I have a 2007 Maxima with just over 10k miles on it. The oil was changed 3k miles ago. My Service Engine Soon light came on. The manual says that this has to do with either the fuel filler cap being loose (it was not) or the CVT. I dropped it at the Nissan dealership to diagnose. They claim that it was about 2.5 quarts low on oil causing the timing sensor to malfunction, so they just did an oil change. They said whoever did the oil change must have not filled it correctly...not true...we had it done at Valvoline and they always show you the dipstick to prove it's full. Nissan says it is not leaking nor is it burning oil. I can't find any info on a timing sensor. I did ask why if it was low on oil after the oil change 3k miles ago, why didn't the oil level light didn't come on and I was told because that only comes on when the pressure gets too low...when it runs out of oil. Has anyone experienced this? I fear it really has nothing to do with the oil and that it might be something else. Any ideas?


----------



## Maxine2003 (May 14, 2008)

Hi,
I have an '03 Maxima that I've owned for the past 2.5 years. Six months after having it the "service engine light" came on and has not shut off. Also, in the winter (-30C) weather it will not start and when it does start it has a tendancy to stall after running for about 30 miles. There is a recall alert for 2003 Nissans, including Maxima's for this exact problem. The recall is a faulty solder joint on the crank position sensor. I called to see if I can get this fixed, as it is for '03 Maxima's, but my car is not included in this recall - go figure? We also tried the gas cap - put some grease on the seal - but that did not stop the light from being on. When I called the dealer, several times, they just said as long as the light doesn't blink it's all good... I must say, we have a 1989 maxima with 330,000km and she is running way stronger than the '03.


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

Where the hell is it -30 Celsiuis?


----------

